# I'm mentally ill and want to avoid being brought in to hospital at all costs.



## Deleted member 29113 (Jun 30, 2020)

Have to have my phone with me where i'm going. I'm going where I want no one to see me, active on facebook and not getting pinged by the cops would be nice. Can I avoid detection? Anyway, I am planning a trip here. Camping at a provincial park in Canada, and half the reason I am leaving here is to get back to it. Normally I am very punctual and good with my medications. By the way, i'm rocking a smart phone steez.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 30, 2020)

i've already posted my opinion in your other thread.


----------



## salxtina (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi brother - I don't know what exactly they labelled you "diseased thinking" for, nor how your true needs and struggles compare to what the system says you need, but strong relate here. I've also survived the abduction, incarceration, and assault with drugs known as "mental health intervention" in Amerika.

Usually it's a matter of bluffing - I expect that I'll have encounters with cops, wannabe-cops, and other busybodies with some frequency, so when it comes down to it I know how to tell them what they want to hear. Let me ask, is there some particular reason cops would want to arrest you, do you have a warrant out or a court order to be in "treatment"? Unlike some criminal warrants - the court orders about mental health from one state, often won't show up in another state if you're stopped and asked for ID. But if you're on prescriptions you depend on taking regularly - it's common for cops in some places to withhold these from you if they keep you in a cell overnight or for the weekend, and I wouldn't want you to go through the hellish experience of abrupt withdrawal in jail.


----------



## salxtina (Jun 30, 2020)

Also, as important as it can feel to TELL PEOPLE THAT THEY'RE WRONG when they're breathing down your neck - I think we shouldn't expect any amount of distancing, time away, reasoning, or personal achievements on our part to really _change their minds._ It's likely that _if they're controlling and unsafe people now, they'll stay that way._ I find it better to put them on an "information diet," share as little of my personal truth with them as possible, and focus on finding more open-minded and respectful people to slowly build trust with. People in the disability justice, neurodiversity, prison abolition, and psychiatric survivor movements seem to line up with these values pretty commonly. Good luck!​


----------



## benton (Jul 4, 2020)

I don't really believe in giving advice so this is what I have found to work for me. Liquid b-vitamin complex daily. Walmart has one for like $4.44. High doses of niacinamide if you are having panic attacks. Proper rest and proper sleep. Go to sleep the same time every night if possible. Sleep deprivation is the worst. Also, I found that I need a lot of healthy fats in my diet. YMMV of course, which again, is why this is not advice. I was able to handle my issues without going on meds or entering the mental health system and you can probably do the same. I took it very seriously when I was on the verge of going over the edge...


----------



## r3yn (Jul 6, 2020)

Best thing I ever did for my mental health was get the fuck out of Klanada.


----------

